
Show HN: A Cloud IDE Which Works on Docker, Kubernetes, and OpenShift - zubairq
https://yazz.com
======
zubairq
Full disclosure: I work at Red Hat and the Yazz project and my own opinions do
not necessarily reflect the views of my employer

Yazz is a Cloud IDE which works on Docker, Kubernetes, and OpenShift. I
started building it a couple of years ago and it has since become a hobby
which has been used for fast prototyping of ideas. Let me know what you think
:)

